# The Lion King 2019 OST



## maxime77 (Jul 12, 2019)

The entire album is now on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyMusicVEVO/videos

While most of the major themes were kept, they were all rearranged and some were slightly modified. Sounds awesome imo! I suppose it was mixed by Alan Meyerson, just like the Legacy Collection.


----------



## kriskrause (Jul 12, 2019)

It's also up on streaming services, or at least it's been up on Apple Music since yesterday.

I'm really enjoying this version. I have been looking forward to this since seeing Hans live. The whole show was great but everyone I went with agreed that there was something extra special about The Lion King performance.


----------

